# Benadryl???



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I took Laurel to the vet today. She has the same thing that Violet had three weeks ago. Conjunctivitis. I told her that she will lick her paws when she comes in from outside. She said it sounds like seasonal allergies, her eyes and licking. She gave me an ointment for her eyes, and told me I could give her benadryl. Do they get sleepy, like kids do on it? I've never given it to any of my dogs before and don't know what to expect. Do you do the liquid in a syringe?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I took Laurel to the vet today. She has the same thing that Violet had three weeks ago. Conjunctivitis. I told her that she will lick her paws when she comes in from outside. She said it sounds like seasonal allergies, her eyes and licking. She gave me an ointment for her eyes, and told me I could give her benadryl. Do they get sleepy, like kids do on it? I've never given it to any of my dogs before and don't know what to expect. Do you do the liquid in a syringe?


Also when you wash their paws, do you get them completely wet, or just wipe off?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe poor sweet Laurel!! Allergies are stinky. I belive benadryl will relax them or even make them sleepy. People will give benadryl to pups before the pup fly's in a plane. I could be wrong as I haven't given it to ethier of my pups. Feel better sweet girl!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Deborah, I think it does settle them down a bit but they don't seem to sleep much more than usual when I give it to mine. Now, I've given it to Eli and Finnegan many times but the first and only time I gave it to Phoebe, it made her sick. She threw up and wouldn't eat for an entire day. Scared the dickens out of me. I was told it was because I gave it to her on an empty stomach. :smilie_tischkante: Just make sure to give it with a meal.


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

It will make them sleepy. My pit bull has terrible allergies and two Benaryl knock her out for the whole night


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The amount of drowsiness depends on the dog. But dogs can tolerate antihistamines much better than we can, pound for pound. Dosage is usually 1mg per pound. You can either cut up a children's Benadryl pill in half and put it in meat or cheese, or use the liquid. Benadryl works great for some dogs, but not well enough for Z, so I had to take her to the vet the other day, and she was prescribed Chlorpheniramine. She seems to be doing better with it, but there's still a little licking/chewing of the paws. I also got a shampoo and conditioner to try. The allergens this year are just terrible  Wiping the paws with a baby wipe when they come in from outdoor play is a good idea.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have used benadryl on Daisy before and it just made her a little sleepy. Just make sure that the vet gives you the appropriate dosage for her weight before you give her any.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus has horrible allergies.

For paw washes - I keep a small tupperware container next to the door and a bottle of water with some of his essential oil shampoo in it (tiny amount - but could do plain water). Then when he goes out I put some water into the dish so we can swish his feet when he is done... pat them dry with a microfiber towel and that's it!

It has seriously helped with his paw licking! I tried wipes, but they didn't cut it for Gus. He needs all the dirt and stuff washed off.

As for benadryl.... it can make them sleepy. It makes Grace stop peeing (like she needs help there) and then she will just be standing and pee all the sudden.

I prefer a more natural approach... we use Heel Histamin and Standard Process Canine Dermal Support.

Hope she feels better soon! Alleriges this season are horrible!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I gave Lisi 1/2 tsp. for the first time before flying this week---not to make her sleepy (which it didn't) but to help her to breathe well in the high altitude---she is a snorter & she snores loudly and a lot (I think because she has such a short muzzle & small face). I noticed NO difference at all (she is about 4 pounds--maybe a few oz more). 
She does tend to be allergic to a few things and had a serious reaction to her last shot so I try to stay away from colors, preservatives, and anything else I can for her. Kitzi also once had a severe allergic reaction to Advantic for ticks. I also have not given them the tapeworm tablet my vet gave for me to administer about 3 wks. ago as I want to do it when my vet is in her office in the event I need to rush Lisi there, and I need to space it out w/her Stronghold treatment. 
I don't think one can be too careful, and I would* check w/the vet before administering benadryl or any other medication!! * My vet doesn't want me to give it before vaccinations.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I gave Lisi 1/2 tsp. for the first time before flying this week---not to make her sleepy (which it didn't) but to help her to breathe well in the high altitude---she is a snorter & she snores loudly and a lot (I think because she has such a short muzzle & small face). I noticed NO difference at all (she is about 4 pounds--maybe a few oz more).
> She does tend to be allergic to a few things and had a serious reaction to her last shot so I try to stay away from colors, preservatives, and anything else I can for her. Kitzi also once had a severe allergic reaction to Advantic for ticks. I also have not given them the tapeworm tablet my vet gave for me to administer about 3 wks. ago as I want to do it when my vet is in her office in the event I need to rush Lisi there, and I need to space it out w/her Stronghold treatment.
> I don't think one can be too careful, and I would* check w/the vet before administering benadryl or any other medication!! * My vet doesn't want me to give it before vaccinations.





The vet is the one who recommended that I try Benadryl. I never had before and just wanted some one that had experience with it, and what to expect.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> The vet is the one who recommended that I try Benadryl. I never had before and just wanted some one that had experience with it, and what to expect.


I just wanted to put the part in about consulting a vet in the event someone new reads & thinks it can be used without any concerns. All, even simple medications, should be used w/caution.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A couple of years ago Sweetness had bad "hay fever" type allergies in the summer. The vet suggested giving her 1/4 of a benedryl tablet which didn't affect her in any way. The vet then switched her to 1/4 of a 4mg chlor-trimeton tablet which did the trick. I don't remember either of those making her drowsy.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I've given Benedryl many times. It never made any of mine sleepy. I tried to help my JRT Roxane with anxiety and now Jasmine when we travel. It helped Jasmine for a little while and didn't do anything for Roxane. I think Benedryl is the first one to try. I'm not sure about dogs but we used it a lot in pediatrics. Living in the Ohio valley we are allergy city.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a warning...Benedryl would knock out my oldest son, but it wound up my youngest son! Might knock out one dog but make the other one spin in circles!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Benadryl is usually well-tolerated and safe for dogs and I have used it many times for my Maltese over the years..hope your babies feel better.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Just a warning...Benedryl would knock out my oldest son, but it wound up my youngest son! Might knock out one dog but make the other one spin in circles!



Laura, Benadryl is better tolerated in dogs than people and is used routinely by most vets and many of us on SM..it's pretty safe to use for most Maltese. I use it for my Lily for the same reason Sandi uses it for Liesl..


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I began giving pediatric Benedryl liquid to my Yorkie, Axel, this week as he is still struggling with seasonal allergies. I haven't noticed him sleeping any more or less while taking it.

The vet gave him Chloroheniramine, which helped a little, but getting the little pills down him was tortuous! This is really a tough allergy season!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my vet recomends piriton.. just quarter of a 4mg tablet at night.. so far no problems .
Benadrl is a little stronger, so may make your maltese sleep more .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input! I's been raining here(YAY!!) and is suppose to continue some next week. It only seems to bother Laurel after we come in from outside. With the rain we won't be going out, so I'll wait to try the benadryl. I heard from a member that said she read something about it being our gardens. I hope not !!! I love having them out with me when I do gardening!


----------



## teafor3 (Aug 19, 2012)

i was told to give my 4 lb girl, 1 mg per lb. My confusion is that my syringe reads "ml" Not "mg". so I'm not sure how to measure. Help???


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The vet told me to give Laurel 5ml which is 1 teaspoon. She weighs 6 pounds.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

I never gave Benadryl to Harlow, but (for what it's worth) when Bailey had a really bad allergic reaction to Revolution a year and a half ago, maybe, I gave her Benadryl. I was nervous about it, but her face and eyes and ears were swelling up like crazy before my eyes. She was a LOT bigger than any of yours, but she had no problem with the Benadryl (and I did give her some food, but not much)


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I give it to Daisy occasionally but she gets cottonmouth and passes out so I use it sparingly!!!!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

My vet recommends Claritin instead of Benadryl because of the side effects. I cut a Claritin in half, then I half it again. I would definitely recommend you ask your vet before you give Claritin though just to be on the safe side.


----------

